# ABC Detailing - Ibis White Audi TT Brand New Car Dealership Protection Detail



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

​
A few months ago I was contacted by a customer to detail a brand new Audi TT before collection, so I arranged to do the detail at Audi in Swindon on Saturday, with the car being picked up at the end of the day.​
​
I had a valeting bay reserved for the day and a space in the brand new workshop with a lift, which I could definitely get used to!​
A few befores of the car; was very clean as expected with only 9 miles on the clock!​
​
​
​
​
​
​
Getting on with the wheels; As usual I used Bilberry and various brushes.​
​
​
​
​
On to the bodywork; the remaining wraps were removed and the car was pre-soaked with AF Citrus.​
​
The rear panels were quite dirty as they weren't wrapped for transit, which shows up later during the decontamination.​
​
http://www.flickr.com/photos/abc-detailing/9128780270/​

The car was then washed with GWash and the Merino wash mitt.​
​
All clean! The valeters next door had done about 30 cars in the time I finished...​
​
​
Next up was decontamination.​
Auto Finesse Iron Out​
​
Quite a bit of fallout must have attached during transport.​
​
​
​
​
​
​
It became quite obvious where the wraps hadn't been covering the car!​
​
2 more hits followed to minimise the need for clay.​
http://www.flickr.com/photos/abc-detailing/9126511727/​

Next up was Tardis.​
​
Nothing major came of the first hit so it was onto very mild claying (to reduce the risk of marring new paint), which didn't pick anything up worth mentioning because of the touchless decontamination beforehand.​
​
​
​
After drying off in the drying bay(!) the car was moved inside for a Panel Wipe wipedown ready for Gtechniq protection.​
​
​
The interior was then given some attention.​
​
​
​
​
Up the car went to C5 the wheels!​
​
​
Tyres finished with Meguiars Endurance.​
​
Trims were protected with Nanolex Trim Sealant.​
​
Before on the left, after on the right​
​
​
Engine bay and arches sealed with 303 Aerospace.​
​
​
​
Exhaust pipes were wiped down and C5'd.​
Before​
​
After​
​
Windows cleaned with AF Crystal and a Microfibre Madness 'Cloudbuster', followed by G1 application.​
​
​
LSP was C1 finished with C2v3.​
​
​
​
Finished up with around 15 minutes before the car was due for collection, so the car was moved into the handover bay.​
​
​
​
​
​
​
​
http://www.flickr.com/photos/abc-detailing/9128553370/​

​http://www.flickr.com/photos/abc-detailing/9128562802/​

All wrapped up at 4:55pm for a 5pm pickup.







​
A thoroughly enjoyable detail on a brilliant car, the owner was very happy indeed!​
If you made it this far, thanks for reading! Comments appreciated and don't forget to hit 'Like' and 'Follow' on the usual social media sites for our day-to-day stuff! :thumb:​
*Facebook*
http://www.facebook.com/abcdetailing.co.uk​
*Twitter*
https://twitter.com/ABC_Detailing​
*Instagram*
http://instagram.com/abcdetailing​
*Website*
www.abc-detailing.co.uk​
Andy
ABC Detailing​


----------



## Steve Saunders (Aug 24, 2006)

Damn, that looks fantastic mate. Nice work as always!

I need to try some of that 303 Protectant.


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

nice job.
so the valeters did all the other cars that day? 
I bet it was a very happy costumer to pick up that car


----------



## Mani (Mar 14, 2010)

Why can't all dealers do this !!

Stunning work by the way


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

Steve Saunders said:


> Damn, that looks fantastic mate. Nice work as always!
> 
> I need to try some of that 303 Protectant.





Blackmondie said:


> nice job.
> so the valeters did all the other cars that day?
> I bet it was a very happy costumer to pick up that car


Thanks guys!

Seemed like it!


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

Superb work!


----------



## vo04lan (Sep 5, 2011)

great work


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Nice detailers should be doing all the new cars tbh

Valeters make some mess of them


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Wow excellent finish there ABC:thumb:
As you say love the environment to work in!

This would be my perfect detail - if I swapped the car for an R8!

Cool
Ben


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Lovely work there chap :thumb:

Did the valet chaps there come to have a chat when they saw you there doing that? 

they should of been speechless :tumbleweed:


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice job there


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

SBM said:


> Wow excellent finish there ABC:thumb:
> As you say love the environment to work in!
> 
> This would be my perfect detail - if I swapped the car for an R8!
> ...


Do it!



slineclean said:


> Lovely work there chap :thumb:
> 
> Did the valet chaps there come to have a chat when they saw you there doing that?
> 
> they should of been speechless :tumbleweed:


They did, they were amazed by the iron dissolving! They couldn't understand why it took so long though..

They were sat in the bay revving brand new R8's and RS6's next to me.. 



gb270 said:


> Nice job there


Thanks!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job:thumb:


----------



## Bradders (Mar 2, 2013)

Brilliant job there! Looks amazing


----------



## MattJ VXR (Aug 11, 2008)

Looks stunning :thumb:

You have finished it off really nicely and it looks just how it should do rolling out of the showroom.

Been waiting for a thread on one of those for ages as I'd like one next. Hard to pick between White, Grey and Black!


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

MattJ VXR said:


> Looks stunning :thumb:
> 
> You have finished it off really nicely and it looks just how it should do rolling out of the showroom.
> 
> Been waiting for a thread on one of those for ages as I'd like one next. Hard to pick between White, Grey and Black!


The white really was stunning, I had a slight jealousy at the time! :argie:

I'd go grey or white, I couldn't put up with the swirls on the black!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Great work.


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

That's fab. The owner must be really pleased. Great work :thumb:


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jan 5, 2010)

Bet the owner was chuffed with that, it looks incredible! Got one of these on order for myself and this is making me even more impatient!


----------



## Ipo (Jul 9, 2013)

Audi = ridiculously long delivery times. Still got two months to go for mine!!!


----------



## MattJ VXR (Aug 11, 2008)

ABC Detailing said:


> The white really was stunning, I had a slight jealousy at the time! :argie:
> 
> I'd go grey or white, I couldn't put up with the swirls on the black!


I do like the Daytona Grey, not many about :thumb:


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

MattJ VXR said:


> I do like the Daytona Grey, not many about :thumb:


do it! Although the white with those grey wheels ... although common looks AMAZING!!!

Hope it's not a  diesel your going for though :devil:


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Wow great work.


----------



## acavill (Jul 14, 2013)

5* job!! Looks fantastic :thumb:


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

JMDetailing said:


> That's fab. The owner must be really pleased. Great work :thumb:


Thanks buddy!



TheMetalMan0 said:


> Bet the owner was chuffed with that, it looks incredible! Got one of these on order for myself and this is making me even more impatient!


It will all be worth the wait! 



MattJ VXR said:


> I do like the Daytona Grey, not many about :thumb:


Definitely the colour I'd go for! In TTRS form though..



jamesgti said:


> Wow great work.





acavill said:


> 5* job!! Looks fantastic :thumb:


Thanks both!


----------



## Rohit (Aug 6, 2013)

I didnt like Audi TT's but looking at this one I have changed my mind....amazing results.


----------



## Mr A4 (Mar 22, 2012)

Superb job, well done!:thumb: Looks amazing, makes me want to trade in my old A4


----------



## GT Paddy (Jul 10, 2012)

That looks amazing. Garages want to charge £400 for the AG Lifeshine or equivalent. I think I would rather get you in. Is this better than the Lifeshine treatment. As apart from the interior I was not that thrilled with it on my last car (except for the seats which did repel liquid really well)


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks for the comments guys!



GT Paddy said:


> That looks amazing. Garages want to charge £400 for the AG Lifeshine or equivalent. I think I would rather get you in. Is this better than the Lifeshine treatment. As apart from the interior I was not that thrilled with it on my last car (except for the seats which did repel liquid really well)


The ceramic sealants available that went on to the TT are far superior to AG Lifeshine and the dealerships make a large markup on those packages.

Have a look on my website if you are interested and get in touch if I can be of any help!


----------



## GT Paddy (Jul 10, 2012)

ABC Detailing said:


> Thanks for the comments guys!
> 
> The ceramic sealants available that went on to the TT are far superior to AG Lifeshine and the dealerships make a large markup on those packages.
> 
> Have a look on my website if you are interested and get in touch if I can be of any help!


The wife needs to get a car in November as her work are moving and she will have to drive to the office. Your website is now in my favourites.


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

Glad to hear it.


----------



## minnnt (Mar 5, 2007)

Excellent work.


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks for the kind comments!

Some feedback from the customer on Facebook -



> Driven 500 miles in the car,still looks fantastic, Thanks again mate a brilliant job.





> Book your car with this guy, he does a fantastic job!


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Enjoyed reading this one


----------



## Toma (Sep 16, 2013)

I love white cars when they are clean great job


----------

